# Recommendations for piano duet music about grade 5 level



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

My daughter is currently in grade 5, the Canadian RCM program. To give you an idea of the level of difficulty, these pieces are part of the repertory:

Bach Menuet in E from French Suite No.6 BWV 817
Scarlatti Sonata in D Minor K.34 
Clementi Sonatina in C Op.36 


We want to learn a duet. Recommendations please.

I've found two promising ones thus far;
The Arrival of Queen of Sheba and March Militaire.


----------



## Bettina

Sounds like a great project! Duets are lots of fun to play. A few suggestions at your daughter's level:

Faure: Kitty Valse from the Dolly Suite 





Mozart: Sonata in C for Piano Duet, K. 521. 





Beethoven: Sonata in D, Op. 6 for Piano Duet


----------



## Pugg

Besides the one mentioned above

Esther & Paul Piano Duet - Serenade by Schubert .


----------



## quietfire

You can always play some harder piece for solo piano. One plays the LH, the other plays RH.


----------



## Bettina

Have you chosen a duet piece yet? I'm looking forward to an update. Duets are great fun to play and I hope that you and your daughter are enjoying your practice sessions together!


----------



## Pugg

Bettina said:


> Have you chosen a duet piece yet? I'm looking forward to an update. Duets are great fun to play and I hope that you and your daughter are enjoying your practice sessions together!


I did play last night a bit of Mozart ( 4 hands)with a neighbour of ours.


----------



## Bettina

Pugg said:


> I did play last night a bit of Mozart ( 4 hands)with a neighbour of ours.


Sounds like a lovely evening! Which Mozart duets did you play?


----------



## Pugg

Bettina said:


> Sounds like a lovely evening! Which Mozart duets did you play?


Sonata for Piano duet in C, K.19d
Alas my piano partner could not keep up at half time, to rusty he said.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Bettina said:


> Have you chosen a duet piece yet? I'm looking forward to an update. Duets are great fun to play and I hope that you and your daughter are enjoying your practice sessions together!


Joplin's Entertainer. My daughter and I love this piece and found a good arrangement for 4 hands.

We had a hard time choosing just one so after the Entertainer, we have a list of 4 or 5 pieces including Beethoven's sonata in D and Schubert's serenade.


----------



## quietfire

Pugg said:


> Sonata for Piano duet in C, K.19d
> Alas my piano partner could not keep up at half time, to rusty he said.


Haha, I wish I was your neighbour.


----------



## Pugg

quietfire said:


> Haha, I wish I was your neighbour.


I wish I had more neighbours who are playing any instrument at all.....


----------

